# LOOSE SPOKES ON DAYTONS



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

MY BROTHER HAS A SET OF 13X7 72 SPOKE DAYTONS AND HE JUST NOTICED SOME SPOKES GOT LOOSE ON ONE OF THE RIMS. I'VE KNOWN THIS TO HAPPEN TO DAYTONS CUZ I'TS HAPPENED TO ANOTHER BUDDY OF MINE ON SOME 14'S. HAS ANYONE TRIED TO TIGHTEN THESE THEMSELVES OR DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO CAN FIX IT??


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

it is not really that hard. the hardest thing is removing the old seal on the rim. then get a socket and tighten use pliers wirh a cloth to hold spoke in place and wa la their tightened. now reseal and you're off


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

never heard of DAYTONS getting lose?..... :uh:


----------



## GALAXY WIRE WHEELS (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 21 2008, 06:51 PM~11659982
> *MY BROTHER HAS A SET OF 13X7 72 SPOKE DAYTONS AND HE JUST NOTICED SOME SPOKES GOT LOOSE ON ONE OF THE RIMS. I'VE KNOWN THIS TO HAPPEN TO DAYTONS CUZ I'TS HAPPENED TO ANOTHER BUDDY OF MINE ON SOME 14'S. HAS ANYONE TRIED TO TIGHTEN THESE THEMSELVES OR DOES ANYONE KNOW WHO CAN FIX IT??
> *


 PM SENT THANKYOU.


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Sep 21 2008, 09:47 PM~11661112
> *it is not really that hard. the hardest thing is removing the old seal on the rim. then get a  socket and tighten use pliers  wirh a cloth to hold spoke in place and wa la their tightened. now reseal and you're off
> *


SO I TAKE IT YOU TRIED IT?


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Sep 21 2008, 09:49 PM~11661133
> *never heard of DAYTONS getting lose?..... :uh:
> *


 BELIEVE IT HOMIE, IT HAPPENS...


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GALAXY WIRE WHEELS_@Sep 22 2008, 05:27 PM~11668263
> *PM SENT THANKYOU.
> *


 PM RETURNED


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 23 2008, 02:38 AM~11672539
> *SO I TAKE IT YOU TRIED IT?
> *


not on daytons but the cncept is the same on wire wheels.. you can tighten and reseal almost any wire wheel if you have the time and patience.

ERIC


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Sep 23 2008, 04:42 AM~11673337
> *not on daytons but the cncept is the same on wire wheels.. you can tighten and reseal almost any wire wheel if you have the time and patience.
> 
> ERIC
> *


 YOU HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE RIM SHAKING AFTERWARDS, IT SEEMS TO ME LIKE THE RIM IS LIKE THAT OF A BICYCLE, WHEN YOU DON'T DO IT RIGHT, THE RIM WOBBLES. DOES THIS HAPPEN TO LOWRIDER WIRE WHEELS TOO?


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADIMAN_@Sep 23 2008, 11:08 AM~11673827
> *YOU HAVEN'T HAD ANY PROBLEMS WITH THE RIM SHAKING AFTERWARDS, IT SEEMS TO ME LIKE THE RIM IS LIKE THAT OF A BICYCLE, WHEN YOU DON'T DO IT RIGHT, THE RIM WOBBLES. DOES THIS HAPPEN TO LOWRIDER WIRE WHEELS TOO?
> *


I haven't had any problems yet from mine or the one I did for my homeboy. I completely took his wheel apart and cleaned it up, replaced the hub and some of the bent spokes. he resealed it and drives the car almost every other day.....


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Sep 23 2008, 06:15 PM~11678776
> *I haven't had any problems yet from mine or the one I did for my homeboy. I completely took his wheel apart and cleaned it up, replaced the hub and some of the bent spokes. he resealed it and drives the car almost every other day.....
> *


 WHAT'D YOU USE TO COMPLETLY TAKE OFF THE ORIGINAL SEAL?


----------



## 69droptop (May 30, 2007)

utility knife, razor and needle nose pliers, flat head screwdriver. you can't damage anything. cut a square and pry up with the flathead clean with the razor what doesn't come up from the pliers...should take bout 30 minutes or so to get seals off


----------



## CADIMAN (Nov 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 69droptop_@Sep 24 2008, 10:33 PM~11692446
> *utility knife, razor and needle nose pliers, flat head screwdriver. you can't damage anything. cut a square and pry up with the flathead clean with the razor what doesn't come up from the pliers...should take bout 30 minutes or so to get seals off
> *


 COOL, HOW DO YOU KNOW HOW MUCH TO TIGHTEN THEM, LIKE THAT ONE RIM YOU TOOK APART COMPLETELY. DO YOU COUNT THE TURNS?, WHAT'S YOUR STRAGETY?


----------

